
Are you burned out? I was too - lpomahony
All the recent news about burnout has really resonated with my own experience. After taking some time off, building a consistent exercise routine, and improving my sleep&#x2F;diet, I feel like I&#x27;m back on track.<p>I want to help others experiencing burnout, and I&#x27;d like to start by having a conversation. If you&#x27;ve experienced burnout, and are willing to participate in a research interview - find time to chat with me, if selected you will receive a $40 Amazon gift card: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;joinflourish.com&#x2F;user-feedback
======
mtmail
Sounds a lot like the research interview is sales.

From the homepage "Flourish is a virtual coaching program that helps you build
lasting habits to maximize peak performance and feel in control of your life."
(99 USD/month)

